# Dance/Trance/Ibiza Music Fans - HELP!



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Right its driving me crazy. Im trying to think of the name of a tune from ages ago, all I can remember is the video though!

Its of a woman in bed who starts getting ready to go out, the bed sheets and furnishings in the room are all dark (brown?). She dances as she is gettng ready to the music.

Aaargh please someone, its really winding me up, sorry for the poor description but its all I can remember, it must be early 2000's or late 90s...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Rob_vienna said:


> Right its driving me crazy. Im trying to think of the name of a tune from ages ago, all I can remember is the video though!
> 
> Its of a woman in bed who starts getting ready to go out, the bed sheets and furnishings in the room are all dark (brown?). She dances as she is gettng ready to the music.
> 
> Aaargh please someone, its really winding me up, sorry for the poor description but its all I can remember, it must be early 2000's or late 90s...


Careless whisper by George Michael.


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Nope. Definately not it.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Can you remember any of the words from the tune?

Any more details?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Rob_vienna said:


> Nope. Definately not it.


Dont ask me, i dont know.


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Can you remember any of the words from the tune?
> 
> Any more details?


Not at the moment, im trying to think how it goes as well as scouring dance and ibiza club sites....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Rob_vienna said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Can you remember any of the words from the tune?
> ...


Stonebridge, "Put em high" could be that one as I seem to recall a nice bird on the bed in that video

Released in 2004


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats one thing actually, the video starts off and she is in bed. The camera pans and zooms in arounds her while she is getting up...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

This one?


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Nope, too recent im afraid, at the most it will be 2001 I think.

Thanks for help guys on this by the way much appreciated


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Who cares if it's not the right one. Blooming nice to watch!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Who cares if it's not the right one. Blooming nice to watch!


I know.
Ungrateful f.w.
Had every thing in it he asked for.
No pleasing some people.


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Im not after the video. just need the name of the song and artist :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Rob_vienna said:


> Im not after the video. just need the name of the song and artist :wink:


Well, if you had'nt taken so many disco biscuits in the height of dancing away the Ibiza summer months you might not now have altzheimers and would be able to remember things unassisted.
:evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Not exactly a lot to go on though is it. A bird on a bed, in brown, singing a song. Great. Narrows it down a bit! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know. Sophie Ellis Bexter? Murder on the dance floor?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I dont think it is. I know the video you mean though


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Actually I dont think it is. I know the video you mean though


More altzheimers isnt really helping is it Abi?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is relly bugging me now as it's a good tune auuughhhhhh


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saturday Night by Whigfield    I'm guessing here 8) :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob_vienna said:


> Right its driving me crazy. Im trying to think of the name of a tune from ages ago, all I can remember is the video though!
> 
> Its of a woman in bed who starts getting ready to go out, the bed sheets and furnishings in the room are all dark (brown?). She dances as she is gettng ready to the music.
> 
> Aaargh please someone, its really winding me up, sorry for the poor description but its all I can remember, it must be early 2000's or late 90s...


Does this description fit?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

:lol:

Found this while looking.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> :lol:
> 
> Found this while looking.


 :lol: What you like? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Made me laugh. :wink:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

lol disco biscuits - the guy sat on my shoulder told me to keep taking them.

Whigfield - Crap song, still would though.

I wish I could remember more, then maybe I could remember the name of the tune. Im trying to think of what else was around at the same time and maybe it will be on a mix album....

Ah they were happier days, wish I could go back


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My old fav is CC Peniston - Finally 12inch remix 8)


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Aye tis a good tune!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

C'mon give us some clues you must know the lyrics surely? :wink:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

This is it, I cant remember them properly, everytime I begin to some other tune pops in my head.

For some reason the tune "lucy" by Jealousy keeps poppin in! (Which is also a top class tune)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Rob_vienna said:


> *Ah they were happier days, wish I could go back*


Pah - wish my days were as close as yours are :lol:

An original old acid head ski hat wearing whistle blowing illumionous clothes wearing raver 

I miss those days.

Anyway - I know exactly the song your thinking of - woman was pretty sweet. But I also now can't remember the name of the tune.

Aagh!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Was it a black and white video? This is so bugging me now :twisted:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

No it was in colour. The song itself wasnt really that big, isnt musnt of been otherwise it would be easier to remember!

Are we all thinking of the same song? The lass is in her smalls in bed, then sticks the tune on and takes her sweet time getting up and ready?

Thats how I remember it anyway :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It has to be a '98-2001 track I think. I can just about remember it. Have you heard it recently in a club or want the track?


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Definately in that period, it has to be. It was one of the big holiday tunes from the last lads holiday and I was having a nostalgia session and couldnt remember it. I really want the song again, as well as the video but ill settle for just remembering its name now!

I used to have both on my old PC


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

I've given up and im now drilling a hole in my head to let the demons out.
Good luck with your search. :?


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Already tried that, made it worse! Ive now got this right annoying buzz in my ear which is throwing me off!

Cheers anyway...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Knowing a year or years between narrows it down a bit . I am even sifting through some of my old cds to see if just a name of an artist can put the picture of the video in my head  . I'm generally quite good at tracking down music


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Same here, Ive been searching through CDs on Amazon and my old CDs too. No luck though, next its sitting in a silent room trying to think it out lol


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Rob_vienna said:


> Right its driving me crazy. Im trying to think of the name of a tune from ages ago, all I can remember is the video though!
> 
> Its of a woman in bed who starts getting ready to go out, the bed sheets and furnishings in the room are all dark (brown?). She dances as she is gettng ready to the music.
> 
> Aaargh please someone, its really winding me up, sorry for the poor description but its all I can remember, it must be early 2000's or late 90s...


the band might be cascada? :?


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

too recent im afraid


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Found it!!!!!!!!!!!



Galleon - So I begin

Video here -


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Not exactly all dark brown bedroom is it Rob? :lol:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

I know lol. My memory fails me sometimes. I was nearly right though 

Not available on iTunes though  Had to find a poor copy on another site grrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Rob_vienna said:


> I know lol. My memory fails me sometimes. I was nearly right though
> 
> Not available on iTunes though  Had to find a poor copy on another site grrrrrrr


No worries. I hate it when i happens, end up going through music site after music site and lyrics search engines.

Happens to us all. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The words 'Goose', 'Wild' and 'Chase' spring to mind!! :lol:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

I was right about the approximate year though, 2001! Haha!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Excellent find

I loved that video (and lass - soooooooooooooooo fit!)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

You can't beat this one. It so reminds me of having a blast, the vid is very funny too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone help me, too? There's a tune I can't remember the name of!!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

jampott said:


> Can someone help me, too? There's a tune I can't remember the name of!!


I know that one :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fut1a said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I know the one you're thinking of, and it isn't that.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

jampott said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No ya wrong....I got it right first time. Christ I know better than you what your thinking 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fut1a said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > fut1a said:
> ...


I hope for your sake that you're wrong, otherwise it'll mess with your head. :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

LOOK INTO MY EYES...LOOK INTO MY EYES...NOT AROUND THE EYES...LOOK INTO MY EYES...YOU'RE UNDER

The one you were thinking of was the first one I thought of :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad you have found it  . Gawd 'elp us though ... all that cavorting and farting arsing about on her bed to get ready though :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep 

I dont mind, she can get ready at mine if she wants next time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So c'mon then, what did you want the video or track for?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> So c'mon then, what did you want the video or track for?


Shandy?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > So c'mon then, what did you want the video or track for?
> ...


Behave :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


What? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

jampott said:


>


No, she said behave.


----------

